# Hat / tee shirt company's?



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Since were talking about internet flunky's in a couple threads I figured I would ask a question.

Whats up with these companies that only sell hat's and tee shirts? Is it just a good business model so hunting stuff can be written off on taxes?

I keep getting stuff on Facebook for Blended Outdoors pimping there hats and pics of there hunts. Why would I want a hat that says Blended Outdoors, what does that even mean? Plus its not like I'm wearing a hat to advertise for some company I like, all you are advertising is for some face book page full of kill pics and nothing useful what so ever.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a large collection of hats and shirts with different company logo's on them. I have yet to pay for one.
They don't call them promo items for no reason.
If you are buying one just admit you are enabling them to continue to do whatever it is that they do.
And yes there is a very good markup on hats and t shirts..


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

It can be a very profitable business if done right. Many are new companies just trying to test the waters to see if they gain any traction and stick. It's also a way to make quick money to fund what the company is really focusing on. I started a company about 7 years ago and I sold out all my inventory, but I wasn't committed enough to keep going because it's essentially a marketing company when you don't have enough skin in the game. I've considered jumping back in now that I have more experience and time, but haven't done anything about it yet, mainly because I'm working 11 hour days and have a side business that is working just fine for now. Maybe someday.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneekee comes to mind as the one who started it all?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good hats and good t-shirts are two of my favorite things in life...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

